# How much does the weather influence you?



## michael_23 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey,

how much does the weather actually affect you? Do you think beautiful Spansh weather (when it's sunny) changes your moods, or after a while, is it not that significant and the stereotypical weather of Britain isn't that bad?

And, is it hard to get work done in boiling Spanish weather? How hard, after you've got used to it, is it to sit and concerntrate on some work, or is it better just having hot sunny weather to enjoy when you're retired?

Interested to know!


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

michael_23 said:


> Hey,
> 
> how much does the weather actually affect you? Do you think beautiful Spansh weather (when it's sunny) changes your moods, or after a while, is it not that significant and the stereotypical weather of Britain isn't that bad?
> 
> ...


Its early days for me living in Spain, but I would say I am fantastically lifted when the sun shines! Conversely, I've never experienced such downs during periods of rain (and we have had more than our fair share of that). Its almost like you've been cheated. Plus the houses really aren't up to the bad weather. They aren't cosy. No central heating or carpets.

I have still got boxes to sort and unpack in the spare room which I said I would save for the winter months, but I ended up feeling so fed up when it rained, I didn't do them! During the summer I know it will be just too hot to lug boxes around, so the job is unlikely to get done!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The weather affects me really badly - we've had terrible weather here since mid december and I've been really miserable. But on the occasional nice day, it has really picked me up. Theres nothing like the sunshine to make everything feel happy again! 

I'm convinced thats why the UK seems to be such a miserable place and why the people there seem to moan all the time, its the weather. During the nice spell experienced over there, apparently people are alot happier and smile more??????

The summer heat here is something else and I really appreciate why the southern europeans like their siestas - in fact most of Spain closes down during August. Its not just that its too hot to do anything, but the heat seems to make even the atmosphere seem still! But I love it!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

The trouble here, especially on the coast, is that the place is setup for it to be hot and sunny. The houses/flats are generally designed to be cool and out of the sun and things to do tend to centre around being outside. 

When it's cold and wet (like it has been seemingly since about December) then it's horrible. Houses are cold and damp, there is sod all to do other than watch dreadful Spanish TV, cook endlessly or read a book. As soon as the sun comes out you can almost feel your town/village breath a sign of relief and then there's a mass exodus outside which is an amazing feeling to be part of.

I've been here three years now and have adapted to the climate well I think. I'm walking along the paseo in jeans and a coat like the Spanish whilst dodging the holidaymakers in shorts and flipflops until about May/June! Along that line too it's actually nice when "winter" comes and you can get out your socks and shoes and feel a bit more dressed!

As far as working goes, as I mentioned, buildings are generally geared up to staying cool so can't say I've really noticed it. Additionally most places shut for August when it's the hottest so there's not really much work to do anyway (although that's taken some getting used to!)


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Rainy weather can trigger my depressed moods, but suffering from depression in general it's not like the weather can totally lift me up. It's more like I have a colour, and the shade can vary depending on the weather (I hope that metaphor makes sense). Generally in terms of weather, I like the extremes: either very very cold but dry, or either very warm but dry. I guess I just have a strong dislike for rain (Belgium, my native country, was almost as rainy as the British Isles !). You can perfectly adapt your clothing and activities to either freezingly cold weather or very warm weather, but when it's raining it's like forcing me to stay indoors. 

Summer has a somewhat uplifting feeling indeed, but I feel like it's mainly the lack of rain that can positively influence my mood. I do like it when you're warm and cosy inside while it storms outside. However, a romantic evening aside, if this happens too often and you're staying indoors all the time because it's pouring down... well, that's what I totally dislike about those in-betweens. Cold or warm are fine, wet is terrible.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

This may sound a little odd but we have really enjoyed this ridiculously wet winter. We have been down here for ten years now and during this time have completely renovated an old farmhouse, just the two of us. When I say renovated I mean everything, water, sewage, electric, virtually a complete re-build actually. It took seven years and was a simply fantastic time but there were a million small jobs that got left " for a rainy day". We never got enough of those before this winter so we have had a super time working indoors making everything pretty! There is still enough left to do for another winter to do more of the same as well. 
The down side is that we also have 17 acres of land that needs attention and we just haven't been able to get on it enough, we have got very few crops intyo the ground, and the weeds are taking over. We could never live in an apartment, we would go crazy very quickly. Living in the country, there is always something to do and things to appreciate and enjoy. Life is just so good...there just isn't time to complain! Lucky us!
We hibernate in August and just slide in and out of the pool keeping cool, that's the only month that not much gets done, so it's like a holiday!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

I think you get used to the sunny weather here - during the summer that is - after this long, wet winter at the moment its still a novelty! It definitely cheers me up after the long spell of rain but I know come September I will be eager for it to cool down. Last Autumn the heat seemed to drag on until November and everyone was moaning about that!

In August I am less motivated because of the heat and it seems to make sense that everything closes down. Used to seem weird that quite a few cafes and restaurants closed then - in peak season - now it seems sensible.

Yes it is horrible inside when the weather is bad, though I think the traditional houses with small windows fare better - warmer in winter and cooler in summer. And sometimes I do miss central heating but when I go back to the UK I now feel like I am suffocating in centrally heated houses and am desperate to open all the windows!

I have been here 7 years and kind of take the sunshine for granted - till I visit the UK! The quality of light is so much better here. When I was in London for Christmas last year I felt quite miserable because of the constant darkness rather than the cold or rain - but then that was counterbalanced by the joy of shopping!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

In the summer, when it's 40º++, I do plan when I'm going down to the market to buy a few kilos of fruit and veg. It has to be between 9:00 and 10:00 if I want minimum solar fry. I'd go before, but it's not open!
I totally avoid Madrid city if I can, as it's just completly overpowering and can only be negotiated by going from airconditioning unit to shady terraza.

Things to remember - 
3 o' clock in the afternoon is far worse than the famous 12 o' clock midday.
Drink water *before* you get thirsty.
Stay in the shade *before* you get too hot.
Leave plenty of time to do things 'cos you're not going to feel like running anywhere.
There are different kinds of heat 35º in Madrid feels totally different to 35º on the coast. (better in Madrid IMO because it's dry, not humid!)

Yes, you get used to the heat, but you've still got to respect it


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Good points, Pesky. Even when I go to the beach in summer I always stay in the shade as much as possible, and rarely go there before about 5pm.

Though I think a lot of madrilenos come down here for their hols in August to escape the city heat.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Good points, Pesky. Even when I go to the beach in summer I always stay in the shade as much as possible, and rarely go there before about 5pm.
> 
> Though I think a lot of madrilenos come down here for their hols in August to escape the city heat.


Yes, on our rare trips to the beach we go between 5 and 6 when the Brits are going home to have tea, after baking in the summer sun since 10 in the morning!!


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

In Hampshire another perfect day, sun shining, the pound over 1.15 to the Euro, the thrushes barking in the garden 

just popped over the road to register better half Pilar with the doctor as for a few years (183.6 days per year) she will be a spanish imigrant (purely tax purposes). Walked in, given a form, no red tape, job done. Walked back passed the villiage pub to see two guys sitting in the sun with two glorious pints of amber nectar 

I feel great today despite working till three in the morning. But certain the feel good factor is largely down to the weather 

Six minutes to twelve. Seven minutes to a glorious pint sitting in the sun - nice pint of theakstons I think


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

nigele2 said:


> In Hampshire another perfect day, sun shining, the pound over 1.15 to the Euro, the thrushes barking in the garden
> 
> just popped over the road to register better half Pilar with the doctor as for a few years (183.6 days per year) she will be a spanish imigrant (purely tax purposes). Walked in, given a form, no red tape, job done. Walked back passed the villiage pub to see two guys sitting in the sun with two glorious pints of amber nectar
> 
> ...


All well said!! I happen to love Theakstons but an ever increasing girth forbids me to partake as much as I did when I played football, rugby, tennis, squash, cricket and badminton. I bust my right foot badly with a foolish tackle that he didn't seem to notice and once I stopped most sport my weight did the most extraordinary things.. So, the point of all this meaningless drivel I hear you say? I won't miss the beer when we move to Spain. I am a spirit and wine person now in case any of you thought I had become teetotal.

As for the weather, for the most part I absolutely hate one main thing about the British weather and that's it's unpredictability. You plan a BBQ, get everything in, invite the friends and the day before its a pleasant 24 degrees and then on the day you get an unforecast drizzle with a max of about 14. And it is those endless grey, cold days in the summer months that drive me nuts. I don't actually mind the rain coz after all we need it but the persistant, cold grey damp drizzle that makes up most of the British summer does me poor old head in.

Assuming we don't bring the rain with us to the Spanish summer, we don't plan to do anything much in July and August, and do everything else wot will earn us a crust or two the rest of the year. We got the idea from the French who all have August off. I knew they had had a good idea, and that was it.


----------



## Irishgirl (Sep 26, 2008)

Weather here in Sitges is still winter weather, the temprature is a bit hotter but where are the blue skys???? I feel sluggish with this grey sky!! Really need to see the sun just to remind me that I am living in Spain!!!! Remind me that I said this when I am melting in July, August!!!


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Thrax in the end (as I have the rest of the day off) three pints of Ringwood slid down a treat and the pub dog Jake and I shared a packet of spuds. Pilar went for the Loddon, a local 4.8 brew. She doesn't normally knock back two pints of the strong stuff but she was celebrating getting back from Madrid on the Easy 11:35. 24 hours earlier we had given it a 10% chance.

Irish girl people on here don't forget. You'll be reminded in late July


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I got a bit fed up with this thread  when you started going on about Theakstones etc. As a student in Norwich I got into Adnams beers, Badger etc and where my parents live in the South West there are some lovely beers which I try to sample as much as possible when I go back...
Anyway as the hot weather returns, so does my memory, and I've remembered...
I have to plan my ironing times. As you probably know I'm an early riser, so it means that at 6 I might be ironing with the door closed so as not to heat up the house. Later than that it's often too hot to iron (or move!!)
No oven cooking in the summer (did I mention that before??)
I always drink a lot more water. I try to remember to take a bottle of water with me and fill it up during the day. (I'm not bothered about drinking tap water. It's actually quite good quality and tastes fine in Madrid. The water in Bilbao however tastes horrible to me.) When you're on holiday you may like stopping at a bar every 5 mins for smth to drink, but when you're living here you can't do that.


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

What is this ironing you speak of?? I put everything on hangers in the sun  

Brought my Brita water filter too as the water in Javea tastes like it's piped straight out of the swimming pool!

The blue is what cheers me up and the bone warming warmth we've had for the last few days is just lush....


----------



## m3mpower (May 1, 2010)

I was in Alicante last week and the weather was beautiful, i was having breakfast/lunch/dinner outside in a terrace everyday , i was enjoying it so much that i spent all week thinking about a plan to move there and live there, i got back to London on saturday, i got home and i wanted to take the boys out for a walk, and guess what? it was pissing down :rain: so we had to stay in.
The weather has a massive influence in my opinion.

Regards


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

fourgotospain said:


> What is this ironing you speak of?? I put everything on hangers in the sun
> 
> The blue is what cheers me up and the bone warming warmth we've had for the last few days is just lush....


My body doesn't cope well with synthetic or mixes, so almost everything I have is 100% cotton and most requires ironing to look half way decent for work. I don't mind too much. I plug in the iron and put on you tube. That's how I discovered Jam and Jerusalem, Shameless and recently Gavin and Stacey!!

PS For clear, blue skys you can't beat Madrid, they are famous the world over!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

I look at the weather and try to think of something nice to say about it. If it's raining, it does the plants good, I can avoid outside work,and the water deposits are filling up. If it's sunny, then I can get on with all the jobs I put off because of the rain and later in the day sit back with a nice cold beer. If it's hot, do things early or late in the day and relax during the hottest times, or do some indoor work. If it's cool, then do some energetic work and keep warm. If it's snowing, get the camera out and take some pics or get into the car and remind myself of what driving in a Scottish winter is like, then be thankful I haven't had to do it for 15 years. 

So does the weather affect me? No, I can do sod all about it, so make the best of it


----------



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

we have been here 3 weeks , the start of our year long trial in Spain. It is wierd to think that one gets so used to the weather here that you wear trousers and jumpers when now we are running around in as little as possible. The other day we couldn't understand why we were the only ones who seemed to be dressed for summer. 
BTW, is there some protocol re wearing shorts in town, as we read somewhere it is frowned upon?


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

beverleyp said:


> BTW, is there some protocol re wearing shorts in town, as we read somewhere it is frowned upon?


There sure is in our village...not until the first day of summer (21st June I think), until then, you are expected to wear far too many clothes and long trousers, and perspire a lot and say....Ay, mucho calor no? to anyone who comes into conversation range


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2010)

Living in the north, you have to get used to the rain and clouds real fast. Last week we reached 35 degrees and sun all week. I was walking on the beach when I didn't have class. This week, rain predicted and the possibility of snow in the mountains. It all works out though because the end result is the incredible green hills. Gorgeous! 

Last winter was rotten, 60+ straight days of rain. I learned to appreciate the few minutes of sun we had!


----------

